# Open water cichlids?



## eddy (Jan 16, 2009)

I am wanting to start a new African tank but looking for mid level schooling fish that swim the length of the tank all day long. I would prefer decent color in both sexes.

Any suggestions?

Oh the tank is 135 gallons 72X18X24.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What other species of fish will you be keeping?


----------



## eddy (Jan 16, 2009)

Fogelhund said:


> What other species of fish will you be keeping?


 I'm looking for a primary species that swims the length of the tank back and forth. The other fish if any will depend on compatibility to that species.


----------



## reflexhunter (Jul 25, 2009)

look at the cyprichromis leptosma these are supposed to be a schooling type of open water cichlid. gl


----------



## richey rich (Sep 12, 2009)

i would defo go for a couple of dolphin malawi cichlids.. i cant remember there proper name but there awsome! grow to around 10 inches and grow a bump on there head and a dolphin shape face, also they like to swim alot and with a tank like yours would be ideal size. im not sure how much these cost as adults or where u get them from but my store sells juvelnile ones and i couldnt help but get one :thumb:


----------



## richey rich (Sep 12, 2009)

i would defo go for a couple of dolphin malawi cichlids.. i cant remember there proper name but there awsome! grow to around 10 inches and grow a bump on there head and a dolphin shape face, also they like to swim alot and with a tank like yours would be ideal size. im not sure how much these cost as adults or where u get them from but my store sells juvelnile ones and i couldnt help but get one :thumb:


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

I'd put some small piles of rockwork at one or both ends of the tank, but leave the middle open. 
Then I'd add a group of sand dwelling species such as C. Moori (the blue dolphin cichlid as suggested already) or Placidochromis Electra for the open area. For the rocky area it would be a smaller Mbuna such as Labidochromis Caeruleus "electric yellow" or P. Saulosi. You might also be able to get away with Scianochromis Fryeri "electric blue hap."


----------

